# Mossy Oak Pro Staff



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Would you let me know if anything comes up to Pennsylvania. I would love a chance to partake in something like this.. Joe


----------



## s&r (Feb 22, 2007)

*bump*

bump


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Gobble Gobble*

Sent you a pm!!!


----------



## 3-d man (Jan 23, 2006)

*Pro Staff*

Sent you a PM


----------



## s&r (Feb 22, 2007)

*Bump*

bump


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

Do they have this open for hunters in all states of the USA?


----------



## s&r (Feb 22, 2007)

*bump*

bump


----------



## MATTREED (Jul 16, 2008)

Sure wished you were looking for someone in Georgia.


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

I too would love the opportunity here in Pa.


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*s&r*

My contract is on it's way!!!!!


----------



## OhioParker (Mar 19, 2008)

My contract on the way


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*pro staff for Va*

Thanks for the chance Pm has been sent


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Let me know if something come up in Texas.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the opprotunity, pm sent.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

s&r said:


> The Mossy Oak Pro Staff (Turkey pro staff) is accepting applications for qualified members in WV, Ohio and VA. Applicants must be at least 18 years old, be personable and energetic. Aplicant must be knowledgable in the sport of turkey hunting and in the outdoor industry. If you feel you are qualified and live in the aforementioned states send me a pm and who knows you could become a part of one of the best Pro Staffs in the outdoors industry.


if anything opens in wisconsin please send me a pm


----------



## Jgrund07/OH (Feb 11, 2009)

PM sent, Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

PM sent..Thanks for the chance.


----------



## eazyshot (Feb 18, 2006)

*mossy oak pro staff*

Hey, I am from the state of VA and a avid turkey hunter. What exactly are you looking for? Might be what you need. Randy


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

eazyshot said:


> Hey, I am from the state of VA and a avid turkey hunter. What exactly are you looking for? Might be what you need. Randy


Would be a good representative.


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

Let me know if anything comes up in Texas
Thanks!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## t_nunley (Jan 18, 2008)

This is legit guys. I have met the poster and everything is on the up and up. I'm on the Whitetail staff myself and it's a lot of fun and a great opportunity!


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

wish u had something in wisconsin


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

*pro staff*

Sent you a pm


----------



## dwm323 (Aug 31, 2008)

sent pm


----------



## GA-Cracker (Jun 11, 2007)

A Bump for the Staff!


----------



## steyrsdad (Nov 30, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks for the spot on the team


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

California here..I need a job ...Please please please


----------



## wvtrophytaker (Feb 9, 2007)

*Pro Staff*

I sent you a PM. Thanks for the consideration


----------



## ponchbuster (Apr 23, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

Ever need someone in Iowa just let know. I just last Saturday nailed a 26lb, 10 1/2in beard, and 1 1/8 spur gobbler. Thanks, Bob


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*staff*

Email sent Thanks Rex


----------

